# Someone found a friend..



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm still weary about leaving the two alone as he's a brutal killer but he seems to take to this female (finally). He will still beat on her a little but at the same time he hasn't killed her yet which is a plus 

The male is at 8" and the female just shy of 5".

Here is a pic of them and their own pics.. She is finally starting to color up.

I was trying not to scare them with the flash in this pic..









The female..









The male


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

The male is stunning! :thumb:


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

What is it?


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

Oops.. I thought I said what it was. They are Dovii :thumb:


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

Mudfrog said:


> Oops.. I thought I said what it was. They are Dovii :thumb:


Oh, nice looking fish.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Very, very nice male. I'm not really a huge fan of Dovii, but that guy is gorgeous. The blue in him is just stunning.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Nice Wolf!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone.. I'm still crossing my fingers and hoping the Dovii stork will visit soon


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

A dovi stork? Wow they will cross breed anything these days wont they?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome! And beautiful pair! I absolutely LOVE dovii's! Keep us updated! I am excited to see the spawn! :thumb: opcorn: :thumb:


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

I added a clay pot last night and she hung out in it for a good while. He also gets very irritated with me when he "has company" and I come near the tank :lol:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Gorgeous fish you have there!! :thumb: I have never seen a dovii with so much blue....it's stunning!! :drooling:


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

heylady said:


> Gorgeous fish you have there!! :thumb: I have never seen a dovii with so much blue....it's stunning!! :drooling:


Thanks! I'm thinking he's going to be quite the looker when he's 14"+


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

Well the past two days they have been hanging around the little driftwood cave. I don't think they've spawned yet but he is not longer courting her so maybe they did.


----------

